# TreeTableView Item löschen (JAVAFX)



## busgi (14. Jul 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich versuche gerade in einem TreeTableView ein TreeItem- Objekt zu löschen. Das hinzufügen klappt, jedoch will das löschen des Objektes nicht klappen.


```
//Mein code zum löschen:
//ttv = TreeTableView<Mannschaft> ttv = new TreeTableView<>(root);

delete.setOnAction(e ->
        {
            ttv.getRoot().getParent().getChildren().clear();
        });
```

Mit diesem Code bekomme ich ein NullPointerException. Es ist ja so, dass ich getRoot(), dass TreeItem anspreche und mit getChildren() die Kinder des TreeItems.
Das heißt. So würde ich alle inneren Einträge des TreeItems löschen.

Mit dem Code unten habe ich versucht, das Objekt zu selektieren und daraufhin zu löschen.


```
delete.setOnAction(e->{
    Mannschaft m = ttv.getSelectionModel().getSelectedItem().getValue();
    ttv.getRoot.getParent().getChildren().remove(m);
})
```

Leider bekomme ich auch hier ein NullPointer 

Was übersehe ich denn? Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Oneixee5 (14. Jul 2021)

Was gibt denn `ttv.getRoot().getParent()` zurück? Welches Parent hat Root - das Problem kannst du selbst lösen.


			TreeItem (JavaFX 8)


----------



## Mart (14. Jul 2021)

getRoot ist aber der node der in deine Scene (bzw der scene wo ttv drin ist) eingehängt ist und von dem willst du den Parent der kann aber keinen Parent haben da sein "Parent" die Scene ist und die ist kein Node also kannst du da niemals was finden deswegen kommt die NPE


----------

